# Equipter



## roofingbysimon

Anybody familar with roof buggy equipter


----------



## Grumpy

Heard of it, seen videos, but never actually seen it in action nor used it.


----------



## ROOFMAX

roofingbysimon said:


> Anybody familar with roof buggy equipter


 I have a equipter. for over 6 years now.best investment i ever made in my over 40 years of roofing. the equipter has so many benefits. hard to list them all. if you are serious about you busness it is a must,what would you like to know, or if you like ill give you my phone no, let you in on some rally good benfits.:thumbup:


----------



## Sheriff

My boss has one and its amazing. He says its the best investment he's ever made for his business. Knocks jobs out so much quicker plus the marketing of being able to advertise a new roof with no mess. Theres a million things it comes in handy for.


----------



## BamBamm5144

I don't see much of a benefit for the types of job I normally do. Either the spaces are too tight or the people have too immaculate of a lawn.


----------



## ROOFMAX

SEE for your self. safe for lawns. go to equipter. com. we also can get it tight spots. you just need to try one. youll never go back to the old way.:thumbup:


----------



## ROOFMAX

i ment to say equipter com . has i video. that showes . how safe it is on lawns. just take a look. you can see it in action. :thumbup1: well what did you think. neet ha.


----------



## Kmart88

RoofMax I'd like to talk to you about this equipter. I like what I see,,I'd really like to talk to an actual owner
[email protected]


----------



## ROOFMAX

MAX 870 8384036. be happy to talk with anyone about the roofers buggy, had mine over 7 years now:thumbup:


----------



## vtroofing

i hate roofing


----------



## dougger222

Talked to a guy at Menards last year who was one of the first buyers of the Roofer Buggy. He liked it and his only problem was when he overloaded it the arms and ram broke but he realized it was his fault.

WAY TO SPENDY FOR MY APPLICATIONS.

Most of customers only allow lawn mowers in their yard. Unless they dropped the single axle 35in tire too much weight in one spot for the yard.

Sure it may not leave a mark in the yard in the middle of Summer after it hasn't rained for a month.

For that kind of money would rather buy a Lull style lift with large basket, it could do so much more...


----------



## roofingbysimon

*Roofer Buggy*

Hello,I purchase the Equipter [roofer buggy] in March 2012.
My company increase volume of work by % 30 with the same 
crew from 2011. The concerns with it being to heavy for homeowners 
yards was never an issue. We used the tracks provided and most
homeowner had no concerns with yard damage as they new this
is a the best way to transfer debris from there roof to dumpster.
The Equipter is a bullet proof machine with proper maintenance
and proper use. I far as my company is concerned they reinvented
the wheel for ROOFING:thumbup:


----------



## dougger222

Ya, most of my homeowners have manicured lawns they pay people to look after. 

We get rain and the ground gets soft...


----------



## vtroofing

How much does the Equipter weigh empty?

Now add the weight of shingles upwards 300# a square.

I think buying a scissor lift dump truck would make more sense but I am also for not driving off driveways. $30,000+ for the Equipter, how much additional to a new dump truck could a scissor add? 

This is better.


----------



## ROOFMAX

*equipter*

you need the equipter to get where the dump truck cant. :no:.then you can dump in the dump truck :thumbup: . then to the landfill. dump truck in yards:thumbdown:. equipter in yards:thumbup:


----------



## 1985gt

Scissor lift dump trucks are where it's at. Used them for years, then again we don't drive on people's yard. I can't think of a whole lot of jobs where a trailer like that would work better.


----------



## dougger222

vtroofing said:


> How much does the Equipter weigh empty?
> 
> Now add the weight of shingles upwards 300# a square.
> 
> I think buying a scissor lift dump truck would make more sense but I am also for not driving off driveways. $30,000+ for the Equipter, how much additional to a new dump truck could a scissor add?
> 
> This is better.


That there is WAY WAY better than a roofers buggy.


----------



## qejustin

*Roof Buggy*

We purchased an equipter at the end of last year and love it! We are considering purchasing a second one later this year. We have used it several times a day after a heavy rain and have had no trouble, its not hard on the grass and no rutts. It makes clean-up so much faster, it eliminates an entire step. You dont throw shingles on the ground at all. Straight into the equipter. Its a no brainer. It can be used for alot more than clean-up, on steep roofs we put the shingles in the equipter as well as the laddervater and took the shingles straight from the equiper to the ridge instead of the eave or rake. The only people I have heard make negative comments are the ones that dont have one......


----------



## ROOFMAX

i thank .thay think.thay cant afford one, truth is . thay cant afford not to have one.if you dont have one. your missing out.


----------



## John's Roofing

I just purchased one this last week. The company rep's were a pleasure to deal with. I talked with a few roofers who own one. They all talked it up ! ! I can't wait for the spring to arrive to get out and use it. The videos are all great, but when I saw it for the first time, I was impressed. My crew is also excited that I purchased one.


----------



## Acubis

*Great Tool depends on organization*

'I've seen these in use, the company that uses it loves it and so do the homeowners. It does the job for safe clean up. Of course there are landscaping issues where it wont work but for the most part you are safe. The arguments against it are mostly cost related. Also, many companies have gotten really good at tarping / protecting landscaping. One company I know says there is no operational benefit for them with multiple crews cross trained they always have a crew available and pay piece rate so getting done a day earlier doesn't seem to matter.

As a previous roofer though I would have loved to have one.

www.researchroofing.com


----------



## John's Roofing

*Hate roofing*

In response to vtroofing comment....(I hate roofing)......If you truely hate roofing....you should quit....I see this comment posted on here by other roofers. If you do hate it....sad to say you are staying only for the money, because most of the haters complain that there is no money in roofing. I hope the day I wake up and hate roofing, I go to work and tell my crew I'm done....Is it the work or is it that you yourself aren't happy and that carries over to your choice of occupation. I read Grumpy's post the other day and was saddened to hear about his outlook on life at the present time. Always look forward to his post and others, but when I see post from people in our profession that state that they hate it.....I feel bad for them and their families. Life is too short to continue to do something if you don't get any satisfaction out of it. :yes:


----------



## Sambeiler

John's Roofing said:


> Life is too short to continue to do something if you don't get any satisfaction out of it. :yes:


With you on that one :thumbup:


----------



## easyroofer

I own an equipter and love it. It has saved so much time and money. I am currently trying to sell our buggie to buy a new one. Mine works great if anyone is interested in a solid used equipter


----------



## Rescuemyroof

*Used buggy*

What would you be asking for said buggy?
How old is it? And in what condition?


----------



## greg.connors

I'm thinking I'm going to buy one in a couple of months, can you haggle the price, or are they firm on price? Also how many square of shingles can it safely hold?


----------



## easyroofer

I bought the buggy in I believe 2007 or 08. It is in great condition mechanically. It is definitely a used buggy but everything is very sound and solid. We have kept up on the upkeep and fix anything that has come up right away. I think we are asking $17K. I have a local guy interested but nothing is for sure yet.
Let me know if you have any questions.
Thanks,


----------

